# Dry lake bed property



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ray, I don't know if you can answer this question, but I'll pose it anyway. If a property owner has riparian rights on a lake and that lake dries up completely, does this increase his total acreage? Where we deer hunt the lake there has been dry for at least 15 years now. Also can the land owner use the lake bed for a food plot or anything else?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I would say somebody owns it, maybe the adjacent owners, maybe not. Check with the county and see who pays taxes on the property.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Maybe I better explain further. (I don't understand your reply). When this land was bought, it was a lake.(Lk. Sixteen in Pres. county) and was a lake for a few years of ownership. Then it was drained (we think by the logging comapany that was clear cutting on state land in the 80"s.) This lake was very shallow. Probably 6-8 ft at its deepest. Its been dry now for about 20 years. Some private land on one side and the rest is surrounded by state land and a county road along the west side of the lake.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

But - I thought land owners on water only owned 'by deed' up to the mean high water line/mark - (at least on the Great Lakes) - this would seem to me to be completly different - and - the owner of the private land would only own to where the edge of the lake once was - it sounds like the lake at one time was mostly on state land and I would think that the state would continue to secure that right - and what boer was saying is - check with your township clerk where the property is located and see who is paying the taxes on the area of the once lake - that would be the 'settled owner' - 

ferg....


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I understand what you were asking. Since the lake is now dried up, some type of court action, property settlement or a number of other things may have happened. That's why I would check with the county to see who pays the taxes on that property because the tax payer would be the owner. If the state is paying the taxes then its state land, likewise if someone else is paying the taxes.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Can I get this info from the county website if there is one? As far as any of us know, there has been nothing done about the lake being drained(court order, property settlement)unless the state got paid off and never told the land owners. This lake is(was) probably 80-100 surface acres. 

Ray, just hypothetical, if Paw Paw lake in your district went dry for whatever reason, who would then own the bottom land if all the shore land owners had riparian rights.

We were discussing "our" dried lake during our deer hunt and were wondering the very questions I asked.

I would like to contact the county just to find out what did happen and to see if the state does own it.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No, there would be no web site because that would be names and addresses of many different people (citizens). If Paw Paw Lake dried up I have no idea what would happen. That would be up to people with more knowledge about those type of things that I have and I suspect it would include lawyers.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

@ boehr - 
"...I have and I suspect it would include lawyers...."

LOL you can BET it would include lawyers and lots of 'em !!!!

ferg....


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I would suspect that the state owns the lake. The area was all state land and some parcels(6) were sold off when the logging company put in the road. There are only 4 parcels on the east side of the lake.

Does anyone have a phone# for Presque county? And what dept. do I ask for?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The Equalization Dept has all the tax rolls by townships. In oceana county each township is broken down by sections with the property boundries marked out on an arial photo. Some of these boundries are not marked that exact but pretty close. You will need a township name and section number to make it easy for them to look it up.

I had to go there quite often to get the addresses of property owner when I was trapping beaver. Along with the arial is a list of property owners and the address that the tax bill is sent to. It gets time consuming finding property owners to get permissioin to trap.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Problem is I'm 4 1/2hrs. away and don't know the township name. Also they are parttime and are not there everyday. Population in that township is rather small. Lots of state land there.


----------



## Dave Simmons (Dec 5, 2001)

Mike,

It's in Bearinger Township T36N-R2E, Section 16. Treasurer in that twp has changed recently I do not have the new guy/gals number but the Supervisor is/was Dick Mowers home phone 1-989-734-4935 or the town halls number is 1-989-733-2698. I hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thanks Dave, I was hoping you would read this and know the numbers. Your right about the township.(i knew it started with a "B") The hall is right down the street from the property in question. Its an old house with field stone exterior.

I'll try to call them. Thanks.

If my buddy buys the property, I'll see if he'll go thru you for the closing. Thats the property I had previously asked you about.


----------



## Dave Simmons (Dec 5, 2001)

Glad to help. Not necessary to go thru us for the paperwork. A title company would be your friends best route. Thanks for thinking of me though. If you or your friends/relatives ever are looking up here for anything have them give me a shout, I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Mike, The equilization department is a county agency. They should be full time. They maintain the tax records for propertys in the county. I can't find my county map book or I might be able to figure out the section number for you. 
I am not sure if the township treasurer will have the ability to look at an arial to tell how the boundrys actually run. All they are worried about is sending your tax notice to get your $$$$$$$$$.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Mike I think your mistaken about how come the lake is dry, some years it has water some years it doesn't. The road on the east side has been there longer than you and I have been alive. If you could plant it the next year it might have water in it. 

Jim


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

James, thats just what I was told(very well could be wrong). But I do know that the lake has been bone dry for 15-20 years now. I have never seen any water since I have been going there. There was water when the owner built the cabin.


----------



## Dave Simmons (Dec 5, 2001)

Mike,

Water on Black is about a 8" higher than normal right now. If you would like some, bring a long hose and siphon some to Lake Sixteen......please!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Now thats an idea!!!!!

Talked to my buddy tonite and he hasn't seen water in Lk. Sixteen since 1981. 22 years ago. When its abnormally wet, there might be a few puddles there but not much. (ankle deep in places)


----------

